# Cleaning Debris Out of Magnetic Nut Drivers?



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

How do you guys get metal chips 'un-stuck' from inside magnetic nut drivers and magnetic bit holders?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I just bang them on something solid and / or use a small screwdriver to dig them out. You don't need to get them perfect, just mostly cleaned out.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I drop them on a concrete floor.. works great with magnets also..


----------



## kelleyss (Mar 22, 2012)

I stick them into a little wad duct seal usually cleans em right out.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bigger magnet.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Aug 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*

:thumbsup:


kelleyss said:


> I stick them into a little wad duct seal usually cleans em right out.


 
The Duct Seal solution worked and I didn't have to bang up my drivers!


----------



## Fum Duck (Jan 2, 2011)

Air from a 150 psi air gun is how I do it. (Industrial) Damn sure angle it away from your face...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Banging a magnet also kills some of it's magnetism.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Cleanable nutsetters

http://dewalt.com/tool-parts/impact...=DWA2222IR&utm_campaign=DEWALTAccessories2012


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

damn you guys beat me to everything... I always duct seal it and banging is bad...


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*Works good!!!*



Fum Duck said:


> Air from a 150 psi air gun is how I do it. (Industrial) Damn sure angle it away from your face...


I got rained out today so I spent my day cleaning out the van organizing. I had two magnetic drivers that were chocked full of junk. I blew them out with the air compressor. They looked like new!!!


----------

